# Dr. Jesse Haggard Voluntarily Surrenders to Federal Agents on Steroid Distribution Ch



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Dr. Jesse Haggard Voluntarily Surrenders to Federal Agents on Steroid Distribution Charges by Millard Baker Dr. Jesse Haggard, the former clinical director of Revolution Medical Centers, will voluntarily surrender to federal agents in Florida on Friday, October 2, 2009. Haggard will be taken into custody at the Orlando International Airport and transported to Alabama where [...]

*Read More...*


----------

